# And now for something a little different



## jeffa4444 (May 14, 2015)

Is this going to explode the drone market to the masses as GoPro did for the action cam? 

https://www.lily.camera/

Once the Japanese were the innovators in cameras now it seems its the US.


----------



## wsmith96 (May 14, 2015)

That's pretty cool. I wonder how it keeps from running into things while it follows you.


----------



## Ozarker (May 27, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> Is this going to explode the drone market to the masses as GoPro did for the action cam?
> 
> https://www.lily.camera/
> 
> Once the Japanese were the innovators in cameras now it seems its the US.



Just amazing technology isn't it? Truly magical times we live in. Just unreal!


----------

